# "Tension King"



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Little bluie gizmo - "Tension King"

Any quilters out there use or have one of these??? Looking for info- thanks
______________________

_Jenny_
[url="http://sew-classic.com]







[/url]


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well Google didn't turn up any relevant search data, what is it? I've never heard of it.

I use a TOWA gauge... is it anything like that?


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I gather that it is used as a guage to calibrate tension. It has a hook that snags the thread. It's the details of its applicatin and use that I am searching for. - exactly how and where should I be snagging the thread and pulling?? I googled too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here's the TOWA gauge. Are we talking bobbin tension or upper thread tension?









Or maybe she means one of these:


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

This guage has markings for both uppper and lower tension. 

No worries...I tossed it back into the box of junk where it probably belonged in the first place.


----------

